# A Little Office Fun



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

Brought in a couple models to work for desk display. I have posted the D-7 before, but the Defiant was just completed a month or so ago. Sorry about the image quality. :wave: 

John


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Awesome!!!Now you can run around the office and make Phaser sounds and distruptor sounds and saying things like"Fire Photon torpedos"Ahead warp factor 1 Mr Sulu" Ah yes great fun.....At least thats what i used to do!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

...until you got fired?

:tongue:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nope.....never got fired.


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Great build Shotgun! You should be proud!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really good looking ships. Bringing some sanity to work.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great work !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Great builds John.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

The-Nightsky said:


> Nope.....never got fired.


Just a paid medical leave to that "Happy Place" ??? :freak:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> Just a paid medical leave to that "Happy Place" ??? :freak:


LOL.....How did you know?
But seriously,I forgot to say Excellent work Shotgun!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Note profileration of action figures, model planes, and Trek pictures on wall.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, Spocks monitor was'nt that big big back in '64.. The new technology, Eh?
Love the Astro Boy, have one like it with light up heart.

Best,
Steely. yes I should go to bed...


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

The Geek trumphant! Is that a Colossal Mantis behind you? I commend you John P,
regards
Steely


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Since I spend much of my waking day in my office and my dear wife prefers that I keep my models away from the eyes of visitors (who might think I was strange), many of my models decorate my office.

I'm lucky that a) I have a lot of display space (who needs all those manuals anyway) and b) I have a certain amount of freedom from Darden Restaurants to make my office comfortable.

Take a look. And, hey, I never said my office was tidy!

Jim


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Umm.. indeed . Makes my office full of half - finished models rather sad, really.
I had better get busy!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The-Nightsky said:


> Awesome!!!Now you can run around the office and make Phaser sounds and distruptor sounds and saying things like"Fire Photon torpedos"Ahead warp factor 1 Mr Sulu" Ah yes great fun.....At least thats what i used to do!


 True story - I had just bought my Playmates TNG tricorder and brought it to work to show someone. That day our Environmental Health & Safety guy happened to come around to check for - well, I have no idea what he was checking for, but he was waving around a handheld meter that was just the right size. I walked up next to him, popped my tricorder open and hit one of the sound effects keys. I said something like "I think we have a buildup of chronoton particles near the file server, it must be doing a backup!"

Thank god, he grabbed it out of my hand and said "COOL! Where can I get one of these?!"

:lol:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I suppose you also have the TNG communicator pin which makes the sound effect when you press it!

Huzz


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> I suppose you also have the TNG communicator pin which makes the sound effect when you press it!
> 
> Huzz


Who doesn't ? :freak:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

To make the whole office experience complete, one has to have appropriate sound effects for one's computer.

On start up, mine says "Greetings, exalted one." (Luke Skywalker "ROTJ")
On shut down, it says "Elvis has left the building" (Will Smith "ID4")
When mail arrives, it says "Thhhwwwwt. Message for you, sir" (Pansy, "Monthy Python and the Holy Grail")
When I empty the trash can, I get Jabba laughing.
Low battery? "I have a bad feeling about this" (Leia "TESB")

Anyone else use any office sound effects?

Jim


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I always had this fantasy of having a nice cubicle where I can display my finished models on my vertical file cabinet or on my desk itself and people can come by and tell me how nice they think it is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My Windows startup:
"Welcome , young Skywalker. I have been expecting you."

Default beep is the TNG phaser control button beep.

Warning is the LiS robot saying "Warning! Warning!"

Logoff is Picard saying "What the hell are _you _still doing here?"


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Star Wars:
Startup - C-3P0: "All systems have been alerted to your presence, sir."
Shutdown - C-3P0: "Sir, if you'll not be needing me, I'll close down for a while."

Star Trek:
Startup: Holodeck voice: "Program complete. Enter when ready.", followed by the holodeck doors opening.
Shutdown: Scotty: "Computer - shut this bloody thing off."


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Babaganoosh said:


> I always had this fantasy of having a nice cubicle where I can display my finished models on my vertical file cabinet or on my desk itself and people can come by and tell me how nice they think it is.


Heck !
I just have the JL Classic TOS Enterprise hanging off my rear view mirror at work and the guys I work with think I'm nuts...........................
Am I ???


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Um, no. You're just like the rest of us geeks.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wow, am I a loser. All I've got at the office is a Tamiya Triceratops, an Airfix Orion, and a "Ships of the Line" calendar. 

Brad.


----------



## jasher817 (Jun 18, 2005)

Where do you all get your sound effects, I would love to use all of the ones I have read. But I don't know where to get them.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I found all of my sound effects doing yahoo and google searches (most many years ago). My desktop computer is set up as HAL9000 - black desktop with a large HAL interface graphic, and the sounds are normally mapped to a bunch of HAL quotes from 2001 and 2010, but after my recent reformat of that machine, I haven't yet had a chance to reset the sounds. My laptop normally has the sound turned off, so I don't worry about it. That machine's desktop is either has a beach scene or a picture of a friend who's a model, wearing some nice lingerie (I have better pictures of her, but they're not too suitable for public display). :dude:

Arronax, I love the 1/2500 _Enterprise_ display. Do you have an NX-01 in there? If so, which one did you get?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lords of Kobol only know where I got my sound effects, I've had them on my computers for, like, 10 years!

Oh yeah - my "mail arriving" sound at home is from Monty Python & the Holy Graile, when lancelot's squire suddenly gets the arrow-with-a-note in the chest. You hear the arrow zip and then "Ur - message for you, sir..."

At work it's the Addams Family's "whoop whoop" mail horn followed by Morticia saying "Mail's in!" Everybody hates it when I forget to turn my speakers down.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

spe130 said:


> Arronax, I love the 1/2500 _Enterprise_ display. Do you have an NX-01 in there? If so, which one did you get?


Yes, I did squeeze in an NX after the fact (it's alongside the TOS). I think it was Clark Bradshaw's model.

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

WWW.Dailyway.com is a good source dudes.

I used to have Worf as my new email sound saying: "Captain - incoming message".

Huzz


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I'm going to look for Vader's "What is your bidding, my master" for a startup. Love the Python mail one, hadn't thought to look for it.

Is there a freeware that will allow all such wavs to be set to the same volume? I hate it when you can't hear one unless the other ones blare...


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Yes - Windows Sound Recorder. It's already on your machine.

Fire it up and load you WAV file.
Effects>Increase (or Decrease, as appropriate) Volume by 25%.

Do that a few times until you get it to a level you can live with, then just re-save it.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I love the sound effects while the family turns down the volume.Start up/Scotty saying Hello computer,Exclamation/Creature from the Black Lagoon roar,New mail/Addams Family whoop,Whoop mails in,Program error/Andy telling Barney,You beat everything you know that Barney,Question/the sound of the gavel on Law and Order,Shutdown/John Wayne:True Grit,Well come see a fat ol man sometime.They change as the season does.More monsters in Halloween,Christmas waves at Christmas and so on.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pygar, here ya go:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/bidding1.wav

That's my startup sound at home.
I always answer, "two no trump."


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The only model is the HomerMobile, surrounded by tin Homer from RocketUSA and a collection of Simpson PEZ dispensers that friends have donated to the cause. Sitting on my monitors are diecast Nash Mets, a Universal Monsters Mummy, and a pink Astrodon Johnstoni (Maryland's State Dinosaur).
Sounds on the computers are pretty mundane. My friend has Tweety Pie on her computer going "Oh Look! A letter! For me!!!" tho..."


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

Thanks, John!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I used to get wavs from www.stinsv.com , 
but I think they closed due to high traffic. 
Their host was always complaining about 
the high traffic, and kept increasing the fees.

The site was great beacuse they had sound 
bites from STAR TREK and STAR WARS, plus 
wallpaper images from both.


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wood bead,rosary bead,scented wood bead,big wood bead,wooden beads,etc*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wood jewelry,wooden beads bracelet,necklace,wood belt,wood ring,etc*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wood golf tee,step down tee,wood tee,tees,etc.*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

What is this?




> We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


Is this a joke?


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wooden hair brush,wood comb,mirror,wooden hair brush set,etc*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wooden decoration,wood star,wood heart,wood flower,wood crucifix,wood Christmas decor*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wood turning,wood knob,wood ball,wood ring,wood button,etc*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## msjessie (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wood bangle,wood ring,napkin ring,finger ring.etc*

We specialist in producing wooden products: wooden beads (in different size and shape), scented wood bead, round wood bead, oval wood bead, big beads, square wood bead, dyeing beads, painting beads, buddha beads, religion beads, fancy-cover beads, diamond beads, stipple beads, wooden beads bracelet, child bracelet, wooden beads necklace, rosary bead, wooden beads belt, wood belt, wooden beads head ornaments, wooden ring, finger ring, napkin ring, wooden button, round shape button, wooden hair brush, wooden comb, wooden mirror, wooden hair brush and mirror set, wooden decoration, Christmas decoration, wooden molded shape(round shape veneer, heart shape veneer, square shape veneer, star shape veneer, snow shape veneer, etc),wood star, wood heart, wood fish, wooden knob, wooden mushroom knob, wooden ball knob, curtain knob, birch wood knob, wood egg, wood plug, shaker peg, wood wheel, game pieces, wood bell, wooden candle holder, candle cup, wooden dice, wooden crucifix, wooden cross, wooden calabash, wooden handle, big size bead, wood ball, round ball, wooden bottle cap, twelve constellate ornaments, wooden golf tee, step down tee, wood tee,tees, plywood shape, veneer, wooden turning, furniture fittings, furniture hardware etc. OEM orders are welcome! Please visit our website http://www.wooden-craft.com for more information.
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

msjessie,

Who are you?

Why are you posting this stuff on this forum?

You need to go to the Model Auction links, or the 
Model swap and sell forums.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Where's the Monty Python chorus.. Spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lady Spamalot.


----------



## ShotgunLebowski (Sep 12, 2003)

*Woah*

I go away for a few days and the thread goes bonkers :tongue: 

I have a 1/700 Yamato from Starblazers in progress, maybe ill post a pic or 2 when I get it primered. 

John


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Methinks msjesse is begging for a banning!


----------

